# kernel and userland versions different



## russelld (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi
After updating and upgrading a server running 12.2-RELEASE-p7 and got different versions for kernel and userland

```
# freebsd-version -uk
12.2-RELEASE-p7
12.2-RELEASE-p10
```
What is going on here?
Is this something to be concerned about?
and if so, what should be done to fix it?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cmoerz (Sep 19, 2021)

Had that too. It's nothing to worry about. Recently, there have been a few updates to FreeBSD, where only the kernel was affected and userland remained unchanged.









						uname shows different patch level than freebsd-version
					

After most recent run of freebsd-update fetch install and an additional reboot, I'm seeing different patch levels reported by uname and freebsd:   root@abc:/usr/home/abc # freebsd-version 12.2-RELEASE-p9 root@abc:/usr/home/abc # uname -a FreeBSD abc.example.com 12.2-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## russelld (Sep 19, 2021)

cmoerz said:


> Had that too. It's nothing to worry about. Recently, there have been a few updates to FreeBSD, where only the kernel was affected and userland remained unchanged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2021)

cmoerz said:


> where only the kernel was affected and userland remained unchanged.


The other way around actually. It affected the userland and not the kernel.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Sep 19, 2021)

If you look at the list of files changed by an upgrade (when it tells you what it needs to do), you'll see that if freebsd-version is one of the files, then userland will be reported as updated - and have a new p-number.

If you see the kernel (/boot/kernel/kernel) as one of the updated files, then the kernel will have been updated - and have a new p-number.


----------

